# Attempting small/dwarf Mbuna community



## Lyriad (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

I'm all set to add some fish to my new tank and have finally, through choice though also neccesity, settled on the Mbuna species. That was a difficult enough desicion, now I'm unexpectedly having to contend with narrowing things down further still.

I do have some basic criteria though, and I'm hoping this will help in providing assistance.

Firstly tank setup, A pretty large one. 6 ft by 2.5ft and quite high at nearly 3ft. Loads of driftwood & rockwork cunningly stacked to provide plenty of hiding places. I want an uncrowded setup so bearing in mind the fabled mbuna aggression, I'm thinking that If everyone has their place of refuge It would help reduce It.

Now as for the fish, I want as much variety & colours as possible with the proviso that they are around 3 inches in size, for sure no more than 4 inches. I've been going through the site and have come up with a possible list myself. according to this website they seem to be about the smallest available, whilst still being very attractive fish.

Pseudotropheus demasoni
Pseudotropheus Elongatus Chailosi

Metriaclima membe
Metriaclima callainos

Melanochromis perileucos 
Melanochromis johannii

Iodotropheus sprengerae

Cynotilapia Maleri
Cynotilapia Lion

I'd probably want to go with 20-25 in number altogether whilst also looking at the minimum number of fish I can stock from each or any of the groups above or from any suggestions made (for variation), as long as the fish are ok with this.

Also I am still confused about not mixing fish from the same species, does It mean that, for example, I may keep only one fish type from the Cynotilapia genus, one from the Metriaclima genus etc, or does It mean that one shouldn't say, keep two Afra groups together but an Afra and any other Cynotilapia is fine?

Thanks for now.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Some general guidelines, there are always exceptions.

Since you want 5 fish of each species (1m:4f in general to have enough females to spread aggression), you are talking five species. Some of the fish on your list are so aggressive that they need even more females, not sure if you would want to stock more or eliminate those fish. Johannii for example is better with 1m:7f.

You also want to avoid fish that look similar. So one blue barred species per tank. That limits you more, for example Demasoni, Elongatus, Cynotilapia are all blue barred fish.

The safest starting place is limit to one metriaclima, one cynotilapia, etc. There are exceptions to that too, but not so many exceptions that it's no longer a good starting place.

From your list I would do:
5 Pseudotropheus Elongatus
5 Metriaclima callainos
5 Melanochromis cyanhabeordos (Maingano)
5 Iodotropheus sprengerae
5 Cynotilapia sp. hara

There are two substitutions. Maingano look like johannii with less aggression. Hara are among the most aggressive cynotilapia so they have the best chance of coloring up with aggressive fish like elongatus.

I went with Elongatus only because of your stated desire for 25 fish or less. I prefer Demasoni since both males and females are colorful, but they require 20 individuals in a six foot tank. You have plenty of room for them in your stocking, but they would not meet your criteria.

Enjoy your tank!


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

good list dj, probably the best use of all that blue


----------



## Lyriad (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Dj, I can use these fish as a template and go from here.

If you or anyone can make a few more suggestions regarding similarly sized or preferably even smaller specimens that I have no doubt overlooked, and that might also be included with this group here, I'd be much obliged.

So far I am happy with:

Pseudotropheus Elongatus chailosi
Iodotropheus sprengerae
Melanochromis cyanhabeordos Maigano
Cynotilapia hara

Cheers


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

labidochromis sp. perlmutt is one that stays 4 inches or under, and is whitish


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Just a warning - I've heard a bit of complaining recently about skittish fish that hide a lot, and usually that is contributed back to being understocked. With so few small fish in such a small tank, you might have this problem as well.

anyways, why are callainos on your list? I was under the impression they got like lab/red zebra sized, 5"+


----------



## Lyriad (May 13, 2010)

You mean big tank Rhinox. I've since dropped the callainos.

If my plans are unfeasable by all means let me know.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

you're right I did mean big tank.

I'm not saying its unfeasible, just saying that if you get the fish and they hide more than you'd like, you might have to add more fish than you're planning on to get them to come out and be visible. One way to do it would be to add more females of the species already in the tank.


----------



## scdeb424 (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a colony of 19 Cynotilapia sp.Lion "Sanga" (yellow & black stripes w/touches of blue)they look just like--Cynotilapia sp. "Lion" (Lion's Cove). The size is about 3.5 inches but they are feisty little fish. Mine are by themselves in a 55 column (deep & tall) 7 are males and they all color up--2 are clearly dominate each taking a major rock but the rest don't seem concerned. 2 females were holding but no fry--I got them in Jan '10 as babies so they are still young. It is wonderful to watch them "school."
I'm curious about how they'd do in a much larger tank with your fish list or simliar.
Hope you let us know the final choices & how they do.


----------



## Lyriad (May 13, 2010)

I get the impression that understocking is unusual then? I would normally just muddle through myself but with live critters involved I would not be at ease with trial and error. At this stage I have a few species I've more or less settled on, which should make It easier to research possible additions.

I thought only Leptosomas where of a schooling persuasion btw.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Overcrowding is a strategy used with mbuna to minimize aggression. But I don't think 25 fish in a 72" tank is terribly understocked. If you have problems, you can always add another species or two, or just increase females on the original five species.

Yes I would consider some type of labidochromis for your 5th species.


----------

